# Starting A New Craft Brewery Ain't All Beer 'n' Skittles -



## chrisluki (3/5/16)

I know there is a fair bit of interest here in taking the leap from home brew to starting a new craft brewery.

If you are one of these people, you might be interested in this article I wrote, an interview with the co-owner of Batch Brewing Company about his first few years in the game.

http://beerhealer.com/index.php/2016/05/02/starting-a-new-brewery-aint-all-beer-n-skittles/

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Yob (3/5/16)

tell that man to grow a beard...


----------



## manticle (3/5/16)

Beards are for girls.


----------



## Yob (3/5/16)

That's what lecterfan said..


----------



## Coodgee (4/5/16)

Bah. All you need is "a passion for brewing great beer".


----------



## manticle (4/5/16)

Yob said:


> That's what lecterfan said..


And look how many girls he knows....


----------



## SimoB (4/5/16)

nice to see some positive vibes in that article. I'm going into business with my old man, a brewpub. In the permit stages, should have a brand soon. Look forward to sharing it with you all soon.


----------



## chrisluki (4/5/16)

Coodgee said:


> Bah. All you need is "a passion for brewing great beer".


Hehe, if only it was that easy!


----------



## chrisluki (4/5/16)

SimoB said:


> nice to see some positive vibes in that article. I'm going into business with my old man, a brewpub. In the permit stages, should have a brand soon. Look forward to sharing it with you all soon.


SOunds bloody exciting mate...good luck with it!


----------



## paulyman (9/5/16)

This article now shows up a suggested sponsored page on my Facebook. This post should probably also go in the "You know you are hooked when.." Topic.


----------



## chrisluki (9/5/16)

paulyman said:


> This article now shows up a suggested sponsored page on my Facebook. This post should probably also go in the "You know you are hooked when.." Topic.


Yeah that was me boosting the topic...glad to see it works!


----------

